# VALET KEY



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Bought my'02 AR W/ just 33K on ODO , but I only got 1 switchblade key, no second one , or valet or keytag , I went to order another key & dealer wanted $225 + $100 to program , so I ordered the Valet instead ($90) , When I received , it wasn't metal like the ones VW provides (I was assuming I would get one like the VW but W/ an Audi logo ) only a small plastic version , is this what comes W/ the car ? For $90 I expected a metal one . Dealer claims the ones off ebay can't be trusted even if you manage to program them , also said each "half " of the OE keyfobs have a chip . Any thoughts ?


----------

